# How do you train NOT to bolt out the door??



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Practice at times other when you are both going in and out. Practice at times other than when visitors arrive.
2) Until training is in place, toss a handful of food on the floor and while your dog is eating, you can exit and then call your dog through. 
3) For the training, have your dog sit at the door. Feed a treat. Touch the door knob. If your dog is still, feed a treat. If your dog got up, have him sit and then reach halfway to the door (and feed a treat if your dog is still). When your dog is still for five repetitions of doorknob door touching.. (and treats each time), touch and turn the knob. feed a treat. After 5 reps, turn and pretend to pull it open. Feed a treat. Repeat..repeat...repeat. And ever 5 or so reps you can open the door a bit more open....

At times other than when your dog is coming in/out with you... get in the habit of putting her in her crate or anoter room so that she CANNOT have a chance to get out and have a party.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Teach a solid "wait" first - and this somewhere else in your house, away from the exciting doors. 

Then teach "wait" at inner doorways, someplace where your dog is relaxed.

Then teach "wait" going inside the house and out.

By "wait", I mean putting the dog in a sit and telling him to wait a few seconds while you stay at the dog's side. Then you release the dog by saying "Ok" and clapping your hands. 

When the dog understands "wait" means to sit still, this transitions into telling the dog to "wait" before you step away, then call the dog to come to you. 

When this is solid, you transition to practicing this in inner doorways of the house. All through this point you are training in low distraction areas. 

When this is solid, you transition to practicing waits at the door. 

"wait" can be taught to a dog in a stand or down, but doing it with "sits" is a bit easier. More control than with "stand" and more comfortable and natural for most dogs than the down. 

Always MONDO REWARD good behaviors.

Anyhoo. That's how I would handle this. 

ETA - I would not use "wait" if you are leaving the house and will be closing the door behind you. Because "wait" is something I only use when I'm going to release my dog by calling him to come ("stay" is something I only use if I'm returning to my dog's side and releasing him by touching his shoulders + OK). "Wait" is a very positive and fun word to the dogs. If I'm leaving them behind, I usually avoid the situation altogether and train my guys to "settle" somewhere away from the door. Partly because I HATE closing the door in their faces. With Jacks, I have a routine where I take him outside, bring him back in for his reward (two small milkbones). I kiss him goodbye while he's crunching and take off. He knows I'm going and doesn't bother following me to the door.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We have trained Ben not to go out doors ahead of us by working on sit-stays. He has learned that any time he goes in our out a door, he needs to sit and wait to be called. If he goes out the door before we tell him "okay", we put him back inside and shut the door and start over again. It didn't take long for him to catch on. The only time he really tries to go out without waiting is exiting the car, but even there we make him sit and wait until we tell him he can leave. He is no longer trying to squeeze between our legs.


----------

